# Bob Sikes Pier



## MillerLicous (Jul 15, 2008)

Whats up guys!! Went out to the pier with my girlfriend day after my birthday had a pretty good day...She caught her first fish other than a pinfish caught 1 flounder 1 4lbs speck, 5 good size spanish it was awesome...We ended up with all that pluse about two shy of our limit on spanish and one black snapper...It was a good trip had alot of fun watching her catch fish....Tight Lines Fellas

Matt


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Way to go Matt, and thanx for the report. (thats a nice trout)


----------



## GROUPER321 (Jul 30, 2008)

MAN YOUR GREEN, YOU KNOW THAT TROUT WASNT 4 LBS, ITS ALL RIGHT BUT IT WAS A GOOD 3 HALF POUNDER LOL, BUT WAT TO GO SHE GOT A NICEONE. WE ALL HAD AGREAT DAY:moon


----------

